# March Winners



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*March Calendar Photo* 

*Lestorm *










*"Mud and/or Action Shots"*

*welshgold - Misty*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

congratuation on the winners!.
The pictures are great!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well deserved kudos to both March winners!! Great job you guys!:You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_ :You_Rock_


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats!!!! arty: Both are AWESOME pics!!!! :agree:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those both are great!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent choices!!

Great photos of great goldens


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw! I love this pictures!!  Congrats to the winners!!

They're such good pictures for being amateur photograhpers.  Unlike someone who claimed they took their own picture and won... lol. Oh well.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great pics!!!! Go UK!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations and Well done both of you! LOVE both of those photos! :woot2: :banana:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic shots.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations to the pair of you !!! they are brilliant pics


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree! Beautiful pictures. How long until we get our calander?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It'll be all in the calendar for 2008, so probably sometimes in December of 2007 I assume...
am I right Rick?


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Those are incredible photos. Congratulations to both winners!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I LOVE both of those pictures! Congratulations to the photographers.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Love the pictures......

But it seems like yesterday I was opening the thread on January Winners..... Boy does time fly faster and faster.

beth, moose, angel
and sandy, whiskers and misty at the bridge


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Congratulations to both winners. I love both of those pictures!!!!:smooch: :


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for everyone that voted for our photo. How exciting, cant wait to see them in next years calender.

Congratulations Welshgold. I love all your pictures. :You_Rock_


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations to both winners, fantastic shots!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> It'll be all in the calendar for 2008, so probably sometimes in December of 2007 I assume...
> am I right Rick?


We'll have to have them printed in mid-November....so our last two month's calendars will have to end a little early. We want to be able to get people their calendars by Christmas time....


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations to both! Awesome pictures!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Both pics are wonderful & well-deserved wins! Way to go! And, keep those great pics coming!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations!! I just love both pictures and think they will look amazing in a calendar. Well done!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! They both deserve to have won. Congratulations.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Great photos! Congratulations!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Two great pictures! We loved them!... Congrats!


----------

